# Hello from Puerto Vallarta



## puertovallartafish (Jan 10, 2013)

just wanted to say Hello I just joined the Forum and I live in Puerto Valllarta Mexico


----------



## alexdz (Nov 18, 2012)

puertovallartafish said:


> just wanted to say Hello I just joined the Forum and I live in Puerto Valllarta Mexico


Hello! I'm new here too and still up north, but Puerto Vallarta is my destination later this year. I just need to get my son out the door so I can finalize plans. Anybody know any commercial dive operators that might be hiring new meat?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

:welcome: to both of you!


----------



## newpvrguy (Jun 5, 2011)

*welcome*

I arrived in PV in Oct 2010 for a 3 month stay.....have never left. Hope you love it !


----------

